# Hiring Auxilliaries



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Here's a question for you. I am within the top seven for a position in a small town. I just found out that this town hired three from their auxilliary list, without going through the civil service list. Now given the formula, I should have received a card for this position, had it been put out through civil service. Now these guys are auxilliaries, without any civil service status, not reserves. Can this be done? Did I just get screwed?


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't know if they can go around the list or not... however I don't think they could go around Civil Service all together... Are you sure they had no civil service status???


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Pearl, sounds like a screw job...call HRD and see that they think.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Most likely they are on the Civil Service list. Probably below you. But many towns do/have hired Auxiliaries/Specials over other candidates...


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Doesn’t Waltham PD do that with their Cadet program???


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Remember that some Civil-Circus towns have appointed auxiliaries from previous lists and not worked them until a later time. Seems this was already discussed in previous threads.

Ultimately though? there are so many loopholes in Civil Service that most towns can do whatever they want if they plan it accordingly


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Pearl, are you sure these "Auxiliaries" were not technically Permanent Intermittents? Some towns have 30+ candidates on their PI list, covering years of exams. They get plucked off and run through the academy as needed.

-Mike


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

That's an interesting point Tomahawk. The impression that I have, is that they are true auxilliaries. Without putting out too much information online, I know of one of them, who refers to himself as an auxilliary and has been working unpaid. This would make me think he is an auxilliary, and not a reserve, but I could be wrong. I am interested to get to the bottom of this. This one person does appear slightly above me on the civil service list, but according to the formula for three positions, I should have received a card.


----------

